# Safety Recall - Japanese Mfr (Rinnai) direct vent furnaces - Carbon Monoxide Hazard



## Cath (Feb 22, 2008)

Consumer Protection Safety Commission
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08199.html

Japanese Mfr, Rinnai, Recalls Wall Furnaces Due to Carbon Monoxide Hazard

Direct-Vent Wall Furnaces, Models RHFE 431 and RHFE 556


NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs 
Washington, DC 20207 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
February 21, 2008
Release #08-199 

Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 746 8344
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Rinnai Recalls Wall Furnaces Due to Carbon Monoxide Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: Direct-Vent Wall Furnaces, Models RHFE 431 and RHFE 556

Units: About 52,000

Manufacturer: Rinnai America Corp., of Peachtree City, Ga.

Hazard: A gasket in the unit can fail, posing a risk of poisonous carbon
monoxide gas leaking into the home.

Incidents/Injuries: Rinnai has received 11 reports of carbon monoxide
leaking from the furnace. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The recall involves Rinnai EnergySaver Direct-Vent Wall
Furnaces, Models RHFE 431 and RHFE 556. They are either natural gas or
LP gas (propane) fueled. The following model numbers are included in the
recall: 

Model RHFE-431: FAIII-N, FAIII-P, WTA-N, WTA-P, WTA-72B-N, WTA-76B-N 

Model RHFE-556: FAIII-N, FAIII-P, WTA-N, WTA-P 

The model number is printed on the top of the rating plate located on
the right side of the unit. The recall includes only those units
manufactured from February 2000 through December 2007. The manufacturing
date code is the first four digits of the serial number, written as YY
MM, and is located at the bottom of the rating plate.

Sold through: Wholesale distributors nationwide to contractors and
dealers from February 2000 through December 2007 for between $1,600 and
$1,900.

Manufactured in: Japan

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the furnace immediately and contact
the firm to arrange for the installation of a free repair kit.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Rinnai toll-free
at (866) 746-8344 anytime, or visit the firm's Web site at
www.wallfurnacerecall.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the
recalled products, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08199.html


----------

